# COPENHAGEN | Projects & Construction



## Don Omar (Aug 10, 2006)

whoo Copenhagen!


----------



## Don Omar (Aug 10, 2006)

Introducing Copenhagen's new block
_MVRDV and ADEPT win Copenhagen high-rise competition with design ‘Sky Village’_










The municipality of Rødovre, an independent municipality of Copenhagen, Denmark, announced today MVRDV and co-architect ADEPT winner of the design competition of the Rødovre Skyscraper. The 116 meter tall tower accommodates apartments, a hotel, retail and offices. A public park and a plaza are also part of the privately funded scheme.

The new skyscraper with a total surface of 21,688 sq m will be located at Roskildevej, a major artery East of the centre of Copenhagen. It is, after the Frøsilos, MVRDV’s second project in Copenhagen. The skyscraper is shaped to reflect Copenhagen’s historical spire and present day high-rise blending in the skyline of the city, it further combines the two distinctive typologies of Rødovre, the single family home and the skyscraper in a vertical village. Consideration of these local characteristics leads to Copenhagen’s first contemporary high-rise.

Responding to unstable markets the design is based on a flexible grid, allowing alteration of the program by re-designating units. These ‘pixels’ are each 60m2 square and arranged around the central core of the building, which for flexibility consists of three bundled cores allowing separate access to the different program segments.

On the lower floors the volume is slim to create space for the surrounding public plaza with retail and restaurants; the lower part of the high rise consists of offices, the middle part leans north in order to create a variety of sky gardens that are terraced along the south side. This creates a stacked neighbourhood, a Sky Village. From this south orientation the apartments are benefitting. The top of the building will be occupied by a hotel enjoying the view towards Copenhagen city centre. The constellation of the pixels allows flexibility in function; the building can be transformed by market forces, however at this moment it is foreseen to include 970 sq m retail, 15,800 sq m offices, 3,650 sq m housing and 2,000 sq m hotel and a basement of 13,600 sq m containing parking and storage.

Flexibility for adaptation is one of the best sustainable characteristics of a building. Besides this the Sky Village will also integrate the latest technologies according to the progressive Danish environmental standards. Furthermore the plans include a greywater circuit, the use of 40% recycled concrete in the foundation and a variety of energy producing devices on the façade.

A public park adjacent to the Sky Village is part of the project and will be refurbished with additional vegetation and the construction of a ‘superbench’, a meandering public path and bench. A playground, picnic area and exercise areas for elderly citizens are also part of the plan.

Lead architect MVRDV and co-architect ADEPT Architects won the competition from BIG, Behnisch and MAD. Winy Maas and Jacob van Rijs present the plan today in Copenhagen together with Anders Lonka and Martin Krogh from local office Adept Architects, Dutch engineering firm ABT and Søren Jenssen act as consultants for the project. Earlier MVRDV realised the Frøsilos / Gemini Residence in the port of Copenhagen: a residential project marking a new way in refurbishment of old silo’s which was highly acclaimed and received international awards.

worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Don Omar (Aug 10, 2006)

Holl wins in Copenhagen...
_Design combines the esthetical, the functional and the business minded_










US based Steven Holl Architects have won the international design competition "The LM Project". With a program that connects office towers and civic spaces with a public walkway 65 meters above the harbor, the new design is intended to form an iconic landmark for Copenhagen's waterfront. The competition was organized by CPH City and Port Development and ATP Ejendomme; the CEO's for both companies were among the jury members selecting the winner. The Chairman of the Jury is administrative director of the development company City / Harbor and Copenhagen's former lord mayor Jens Kramer Mikkelsen.

Mr. Mikkelsen said "The project combines the esthetical, the functional and the business minded. This winning proposal is architecture in high, high class."

The current lord mayor of Copenhagen, Ritt Bjerregaard, praised the design, saying "With the winning project, we get a great high-rise building, which will bind the city better together and function as a landmark in the harbor."

Steven Holl Architects' design for the dramatic new harbor entrance to the great city of Copenhagen is based on a concept of two towers carrying two bridges at two orientations all connecting back to the unique aspects of the site's history. The Langenlinie site, a berth for ocean ships for decades, is expressed in the Langenlinie tower with geometry taken from the site's shape. A prow-like public deck thrusts out to the sea horizon. This deck is the level of public entry to the bridge elevators and has public amenities such as cafes and galleries. It can be reached by a wide public stair as well as escalators. The Marmormolen tower connects back to the City with a main terrace that thrusts out towards the city horizon shaped by a public auditorium below. It can also be reached by escalators and is adjacent to the public bridge elevator lobby.

Each tower carries its own cable-stay bridge that is a public passageway between the two piers. Due to the site geometry, these bridges meet at an angle, joining like a handshake over the harbor. The soffits below the bridges and under the cantilevers pick up the bright colors of the harbor; container orange on the undersides of the Langenlinie, bright yellow on the undersides of the Marmormolen. At night the uplights washing the colored aluminum reflect like paintings in the water.

Regarding the winning design proposal, the competition Jury cited the following: 'The jury has unanimously decided to nominate Steven Holl Architects' entry as the winner of the competition. The reason being the special importance placed on creating two buildings each adapted to the site, and the overall idea of how to connect these buildings and ensure that they form a whole across the harbor basin. The project involves a sense of place which is essential for a project on this prominent site."

The project utilizes a variety of progressive sustainable solutions to ensure this important international landmark is rooted in Denmark's identity as one of the world leaders in alternative energy. Both towers have high performance glass curtainwalls with a veil of solar screen made of photovoltaics; collecting the sun's energy while shading. They are connected to a seawater heating/cooling system with radiant heating in the floor slabs and radiant cooling in the ceiling. Natural ventilation is provided on every floor with windows opening at the floor level and ceiling level for maximum air circulation. Optimum natural light is provided to all offices due to the reflective light performance of the screens. Wind turbines line the top of the pedestrian bridge roof; providing all electricity for lighting the public spaces. Due to wind power, this inviting harbor front gateway is always glowing.

- worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Don Omar (Aug 10, 2006)

Making a mountain...
_Bjarke Ingels Group (BIG) present an artistic solution to a functional problem_










Mountain Dwellings, located in Orestad city offers the best of two worlds: closeness to the hectic city life in the centre of Copenhagen, and the tranquillity of suburban life. Approached to create a space for 20,000 sq ft of housing and 60,000 sq ft of parking, BIG were faced with the problem of taking these functional elements and presenting a liveable, attractive space.

Rather than doing two separate buildings next to each other - a parking and a housing block – BIG decided to merge the two functions into a symbiotic relationship. The parking area, which services the entire neighbourhood, needed to be connected to the street, while the homes required sunlight, fresh air and views. The solution was to create a sloping facade with the apartments stepping up the 'mountain' above the car parking space. This way each apartment could have a private garden facing the sun and with spectacular views. The Mountain Dwellings appear as a suburban neighbourhood of homes flowing over a 10-storey building.

The residents of the 80 apartments will be the first in Orestaden to have the possibility of parking directly outside their homes. The gigantic parking area contains 480 parking spots and a sloping elevator that moves along the mountain’s inner walls. In some places the ceiling height is up to 16 meters and with murals and rainbow lighting the space becomes what BIG refer to as a "cathedral of car culture".

The north and west facades are covered by perforated aluminium plates, which let in air and light to the parking area. The holes in the facade form a huge reproduction of Mount Everest turning what would have been a standard parking lot into a new landscape landmark. At day the holes in the aluminium plates will appear black on the bright aluminium, and the gigantic picture will resemble that of a rough rasterized photo. At night time the facade will be lit from the inside and appear as a photo negative in different colours as each floor in the parking area has different colours.

Mountain Dwellings came first in its category of Housing at the World Architecture Festival Awards where WAN spoke to Bjarke Ingels following his presentation. 

- worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Don Omar (Aug 10, 2006)

*Bella Hotel, Copenhagen, Denmark*

Leaning towers of Copenhagen
_Ambitious hotel marks Copenhagen on the international conference scene_










Recently proclaimed 'best city in the world to live in' by Monocle, a leading lifestyle magazine, and hosting the United Nations Climate Change Conference 2009, Copenhagen insists on challenging much bigger world cities.

The spectacular Bella Hotel by 3XN architects aims to cement Copenhagen’s position as the natural centre for international events. The hotel is a part of the Bella Center, a leading conference complex with facilities to host any type of event, including fairs, exhibitions, meetings and international conferences.

Bella Hotel is the largest building work initiated in Denmark in 2008 and will be one of the largest hotels in Scandinavia. Arne Bang Mikkelsen, CEO at Bella Center, stressed that the location of the hotel will be truly unique – in the middle of a metropolis with only five minutes to an international airport, a bridge to the rest of Scandinavia and Europe, together with a motorway, metro and bus right to the door.

This autumn the two towers of Bella Hotel, 76.5 m each, will climb towards the sky, inclining in opposite directions. The architects have ensured that the buildings appear in a nuanced way depending on distance, light and season. The top twist on one of the towers decreases problems with turbulence in the flat, windy landscape. Kim Herforth Nielsen, Principal Architect at 3XN, explains the leaning shapes:

“The challenge was to construct two towers with only one projection to enable the establishment of a single joint foyer. The tilted design of the towers came about by virtue of us wanting to create a view from both sides of both towers."

She elaborates: “It is in fact a vertical bearing construction, in which both towers are tilted into a cantilever shape. It was very important for us to show the developer, that construction was not necessarily to be much pricier due to the manner of tilting the sides. Construction costs – which only make up a part of the total costs – only went up 5 per cent.“

The four-star Bella Hotel will provide 814 rooms, 32 conference rooms, 3 restaurants, a sky bar and a wellness centre. The foundation stone to Bella Hotel was laid September 17, and the first phase will be completed in spring 2011.

Viktorija Maksimo
Reporter
worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Very extraordinary projects Cool Copenhagen:applause:


----------



## shane453 (Oct 18, 2005)

Awesome really unique stuff!


----------



## moroccanboy (Jan 31, 2007)

Denmark is an aswome country


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

I simply adore twins: Copenhagen-Malmo, both cities are easy to love IMO.


----------



## Mexicola (Jan 22, 2009)

I have to visit Copenhagen again in a couple of years to see the progress. And also to check out the new tunnel and railway in and under Malmö.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

crazy design :nuts:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben (Aug 4, 2007)

One thing to say just f*cking (sorry) awsome!!!!


:righton: :righton: :righton: :righton: :righton:






Looks like buildings from the year 2100!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

wooooow, I just love that style

This is a wicked shot too:


----------



## moveteam (Mar 9, 2008)

A little batch:

*Copenhagen Towers*


















(Crappy rendering I know, but facade is solar cells and glass)
3x85 m. towers 2xOffice, 1xHotel, atrium and smaller office buildings. First office tower designed by Foster + Partners, Crown Plaza designed by DISSING+WEITLING. Third yet to be determed. More on my site here.

*Ørestad Business Center*



























2x75-85 (height not final yet)
Masterplan (very detailed though) by Norwegian architects Niels Torp

*Ørestad Downtown*


















By (Polish? don't remember) Daniel Liebeskind. Basically the downtown of Ørestad.


Marmormolen


















with Utzon's glass hotels - these are models, so don't judge too much D)









And finally Utzon's SAS Radisson Scandinavia will get a MAJOR makeover on ten more floors (124 m) and a glass facade:


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Amazing Copenhagen! 

Beautiful projects!


----------



## moveteam (Mar 9, 2008)

I think so too 

Anyway this "skyscraper" was approved today:










Moving forward!


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

are none of the others approved yet?


----------



## moveteam (Mar 9, 2008)

Andre_Filipe said:


> are none of the others approved yet?


Most of them, some are even under construction. But Ørestad Downtown and Business Center is quite large (about 400.000 sq m) and very detailed masterplans (aka only parts are approved), so the design might change a bit


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

build build build


any pix of construction?


----------



## moveteam (Mar 9, 2008)

the spliff fairy said:


> build build build
> 
> 
> any pix of construction?


Yep!

Look in the Nordic & Baltic section:

The BIG HUGE Copenhagen Ørestad Thread (our La Defense)
Copenhagen construction and development thread


----------



## moveteam (Mar 9, 2008)

I made this (only for fun) a Copenhagen Ørestad skyline of all proposed skyscrapers and towers:



















And finally some pictures of our new district all around (by NFLIneast)























































Ørestad:

3 million sq m
40.000 is expected to live and go to school in a few years
80.000-100.000 expected to work.

So before Nordhavnen (also in CPH) it's the largest development in all of Scandinavia.


----------



## Kaky (Apr 27, 2009)

thank you


----------



## moveteam (Mar 9, 2008)

Kaky said:


> thank you


You're welcome!

Today we will be looking at Denmark's national public service provider DR's HQ - DR Byen (DR City/Town) and its four segments, where three of them is intended for media use and the last the second most expensive concert hall ever build in the world. The complex is also situated in Ørestad (look for more pictures of Ørestad above) 

This artpiece by Jean Nouvel (Koncerthuset / Concert Hall):
































































DR Byen:









(DR Byen metro station)




























Ask any questions


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow! I had to reply here. Those buildings looks gorgeous! I'm in love with that concert hall:lol:


----------



## moveteam (Mar 9, 2008)

Today we'll be looking at the future Marble Pier project (and some brand new renderings) at Marmolen and Langelinje. It's huge!

Masterplan:










(Only the 5 towers got final design + some smaller office buildings, UN complex still to be proposed etc.)

Steven Holl's L&M towers (2 towers)










Kim Utzon's glass and steel hotels (3 towers)


















And an awesome cool rendering of the future skyline:


----------



## moveteam (Mar 9, 2008)

A cool picture of the very dense inner city (more dense than London)


----------



## moveteam (Mar 9, 2008)

And some development in the Ørestad district:

From the Big Huge Ørestad thread by Lars:



Lars_HH said:


> We're starting at the *Neroport building *right beside Ferring, I think it looks absolutely cool right now, my favorite office project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

*Copenhagen | Projects & Construction*

Didn´t realise that there was a Copenhagen thread but well, its time to update it


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Copenhagen Towers, Part ll (Foster + Partners) | 85m | 22 fl | U/C


Project Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1614659
























Hafnia said:


> An impressing project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Scala Axeltorv (Lundgaard & Tranberg) | 57-50-40-39-28 meters | U/C


Project Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1475508

















Hafnia said:


> Took a tower tour at the city hall today (20 dkr).
> Unfortunately the view due the weather conditions wasn't the best today, but never mind I hope you get the picture
> 
> From this point of vue the future Scala silhouette will stand sharp and close.
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Royal Arena|12.500| U/C


Project Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1471216
























seffren said:


> From the Copenhagen Arena construction site with Copenhagen Towers and Rambøll in the background:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

More projects like Carlsbergbyen, Science City North, Nord Harbour etc will come later.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Amager Bakke / The Slope (BIG) | 90m


Combined waste incinerators, Ski slope and climping wall.



Project Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1669975
























Hafnia said:


> No doubt that this massive building will chock people with the size of it when finished.
> 100 meter tall, massive, skiing - climping - walking and not that far away from the city center, it will be an attraction of it self.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

UCC building, Carlsberg | 100m | ?? fl | U/C


Project thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=646363


























Hafnia said:


> The whole structure really shaping up now.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

The Silos in North Harbor | 12 & 17 fl | U/C


Project Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749057


Frihavnstårnet




















The Silo

Cobe








[/QUOTE]




Pictures by user Hafnia.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Bryghusgrunden / The Brewery Site (OMA/AMO Rotterdam & PLH) l U/C


Project Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1281433









[/QUOTE]














Picture by user Hafnia.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Panum Tower | 75m | 16 fl | U/C


Project Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1403358

























Never give up said:


> Now 10 floors up and of course the service towers even higher.
> View from the main entrance side on Blegdamsvej.
> A guy on the site said that there will be a public accessable gallery on the top floor.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Amager Bakke is halfway and here is a timelapse video.

http://www.dr.dk/nyheder/viden/miljoe/timelapse-amager-bakke-skyder-i-vejret


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Royal arena is also progressing well and the nearby Copenhagen Tower II has topped out.




seffren said:


> Update from Arena-kvarteret:
> 
> The Arena with the ramp visible and Byhusene plot in the foreground
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Bohr tower is also on the way up.




Hafnia said:


> The Bohr tower now at 15th floor.





Hafnia said:


> Seen from JC Jacobsens Have.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Royal Arena




Never give up said:


> An update from the Arena.
> 
> The prepared site of the skating rink in the foreground.
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

The Copenhagen Towers and the Fields cinema.



Hafnia said:


> Copenhagen Tower tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

There has been a high increase in the Faste Batteri project.


The building A is now 99 m and 33 floors instead of 86 m and 29 floors. 

The building G1 is now 86 m and 24 floors instead of 70 m and 19 floors.


:cheers:


Its still in public hearing so cross your fingers.












The localplan

http://www.kk.dk/sites/default/file...08663c1f9/Attachments/13025951-14697965-1.PDF



The nearby Radisson Scandinavias permit to extend the highrise to 136 meter from 86 meters expires this year so hopefully we will here something this year.

The hotel can be seen as a white´ish structure in the above image of Faste Batteri.












And how it looks now.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

More from the Axel Tower (old Scala Tower)




simondk said:


> Today:


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

The first couple of pictures of the Axel towers reminded me that I haven posted pictures of the Tivoli hjørnet (Tivoli Corner)

It will be offices for Tivoli and more rooms for the luxury butique hotel Nimb.


Tivolihjørnet.


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Why the delay with the Radisson ?


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

That's a good question.

The hotel market in Copenhagen is very good with rising prices and good economy in the various hotels.

Some years ago when a 3-400 room hotel opened it affected the room prices in all of Copenhagen but now it doesn't have an affect.

So why they don't start the expansion also baffles me.


----------



## JoaoR (Jun 20, 2015)

Wonderful city. Been there last year!


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Latest updates from Amager Bakke/Ski slope.




Hafnia said:


> Amager Bakke will be our future city view when full height and completed.
> Look how close it is to the inner city.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

UCC and Bohrs tower.




Hafnia said:


> Close shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

AT2 previously known as Scala towers.




Hafnia said:


> Jernbanegade.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

The bryghus project.




Hafnia said:


> The Bryghus site totally quiet and deserted on a saturday evening.
> 
> Not even a guard around.. at least not what I saw.
> The road is closed which gives a good possibility to enter the construction by foot.
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

The completion of the final stages of the Tivoli hotel and congress center and preperation for a new City IKEA near Dybbølsbro S-train station and the Fisketorvet shopping center.



Hafnia said:


> Clearing and preparing the grand area up to the dybbøls bridge..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

The ugly coal bridge (used for district heaing pipes) is being demolished.




Never give up said:


> ^^
> I don't know if you noticed Hafnia, but the first section of the old coal bridge has been removed.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

What is (or are) the purpose(s) of the Royal Arena?


----------



## borjeboy (Aug 16, 2010)

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> What is (or are) the purpose(s) of the Royal Arena?


World cup in handball 2019.. Plus i think that copenhagen is really missing a good "big" indoor arena for artists.. I might be wrong about this but alot of big artists that goes to denmark during the winter goes to jyske boxen.. That's not in copenhagen


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

The Ice hockey world championship in 2018 is also on the calender.


Live Nation will be the operator so concerts, Disney on Ice etc will be the main activity.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Royal Arena.




Hafnia said:


> Amazing Royal arena
> 
> This impressive piece of architecture that will turn out to be a immense active for us all and the city is so well under way.
> Visited the arena yesterday, i'll post a bunch of pictures you hopefully will enjoy :cheers:.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

And finally a few updates around Ørestad.




Hafnia said:


> First settlements in the Arenabyen.
> Domeas isolated housing in the back ground.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

A very unusual view of the Axel Towers.)

The photo is from a concert in Tivoli with a band called D-A-D, originally they were known as Disneyland After Dark but had to change their name for legal reasons.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes plenty, but I wouldn´t show them to you. :lol:


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Den Grønne Karré next to the new Nordea hq.
















JayniX said:


> Another floor added to "Den grønne karre" compared to the areals above. Interesting the Calum construction between "Den grønne karre" and the metro haven't started yet. I think the initial annoucement of the construction start was August 2015, so I don't know whats holding this project back?


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

More aerials of Den Grønne Karré and Nordea HQ

Calums youth housing called Eksercerpladsen will be located between Den Grønne Karré and the metro station.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Eksercerpladsen is located between Den Grønne Karré, Nordea and DR´s television city and DR´s Concert Hall.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

It seems like the people behind Axel Towers gets alot of questions about the facade :lol:




StonoDk said:


> Looks like they are tired of questions about the shiny metal...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

The construction site at Nordea HQ and Den Grønne Karré looks very very messy.

But but but a crane is up at Eksercerpladsen, perhaps its only for Den Grønne Karré but one can hope.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Latest aerials from the Science City North.


First up is the Panum tower, known as the Maersk tower because they donated the tower to the Panum Institution.










http://www.bygst.dk/projekter/ku,-maersk-bygningen/

Aerial of the Niels Bohr complex









http://www.bygst.dk/projekter/ku,-niels-bohr-bygningen/


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

While the focus in the Ørestad district has been on Royal Arena, Copenhagen Towers and the projects around the Nordea HQ now its time for some other news.


First up we are in downtown Ørestad where the last plot around Byparken (The city park) has finally been sold.

The other projects has been around since 2007/2008 so it has been empty for some time nu.





The project is called Ø Huset (The island house) and will contain 300 flats, a supermarked and a cafe facing Ørestad Boulevard.

The project has between 8 and 12 floors and is 26.000 sqm large.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

The first project in Nordre Fælledkvarteret in the northern part of the Ørestad district just north on the convention center is a 14th floor, 11.850 sqm appartment project with 123 appartments.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Apparently I´m spreading false information :lol:


The project above this post is not located in the Amager fælled Kvarteret but in Arena Kvarteret.


It´s number 2 on this map.


----------



## bannvph00701 (Nov 29, 2015)

a perfect project. In Vietnam never had a project like this. Hopefully this will be a great project like this.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Ferring has grown out of their 25.000 sqm tower at Ørestad so they are building a 30.000 sqm building in Kastrup just north of the airport and next door to the Blue Planet aquarium.














And the Blue Planet just for reference.




aim1 said:


>


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

More of Axel Tower.




aim1 said:


>


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

This project has been approved. :cheers:


Here is a better render of the tower













bongo-anders said:


> 2 "highrise" projects are right now getting through the political system.
> 
> 
> First one is student housings near Nørrebro station.
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

A few weeks ago the last project at Byparken in Ørestad City was announced and now the last project around Ørestad station has been announced.

Its the socalled KLP III office complex at 65.000 sqm and worth 1,3 billion DKK.

Construction start will be in 2017.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Latest from the Axel Towers.




Never give up said:


> *I will take this opportunity to wish all SSC correspondents a very happy Christmas.*
> 
> A couple of update photos from one of the most spectacular city center developments.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

And a newer one. 




Hafnia said:


> Axel Towers.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Also an update from BLOX.




Never give up said:


> Not completely satisfied with the quality of the official photo above, so I took a couple of my own today. Now there are 3 elements in place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

A project in Ørestad I haven´t posted because its very boring, Its an extension of the Cabinn Metro hotel.




seffren said:


> I'm afraid you're eyes didn't trick you... I'm not impressed at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

The facade is starting to be visible on the Bohr tower in the Carlsberg city.



Never give up said:


> Bohr's Tower and UCC seen across Vesterbro and Dybbølsbro station.
> Facade panels crawling slowly up.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Aerials of Sydhavnen (aka southern docklands) focusing on the Frederikskaj2 project but there is a good view of the other projects.


This area will get 3 metro stations in 2023 when the Sydhavnsmetro to Ny Ellebjerg opens.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

The Kastelhusene at Tulipangrunden goes into construction in february.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

This 16 floor highrise has apparently started construction without any fanfare.

The project was announced around the financial crisis and nothing has been heard of since but It started construction in November.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Transform has won a competetion for 28.000 m2 housing in ørestad syd.




























http://transform.dk/da/project/orestad-syd-1


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Newest update from BLOX.




Never give up said:


> More facade elements in position.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

More updates from Ørestad, first up is Royal Arena and the neighborhood called Arena kvarteret.




seffren said:


> Yet another update from Arenakvarteret
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

And from Ørestad Syd.



seffren said:


> Small update from the Domea public housing and the unknown(?) project next to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

The most recent aerial from Royal Arena.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Sølund is a combined eldercare center and youth housing project next to the lake Sortedam Sø.

The project is 38.000 sqm and consists of 360 elderhomes, 150 youth homes, 20 special homes (seniorbofælleskab), kindergardens and 3 microshops (whatever that is) and of course the eldercare center.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Aerials from Nordhavn, Sundmolen & Mamormolen.

The most developed pier is Marmormolen, the next pier to be developed is Sundmolen and after that the area around the container terminal will be next.

The container terminal will either be moved north of the cruise terminals or moved to the port of Køge some 40 kilometers south of Copenhagen.

Either way its going to happen around 2019.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

BLOX starts to look like something



vester said:


> The new temporary bridge is unofficial open:


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

New project in Copenhagen on Papirøen (Paper Island)

Papirøen currently houses the food venue Copenhagen Street Food and will besides that contain 45,000 sqm´s of housing.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131085211#post131085211


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Nexus at Kalvebod Brygge has started construction.




Hafnia said:


> More Nexus..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Almost next door to Nexus the Tivoli Congress center is finally done with the TCC hotel C, Hotel A is the current Tivoli Hotel and Hotel B is the Wake Up hotel.


Between these 2 projects there is going to be a 40,000 sqm City Ikea and there is proposed some youth housing and another hotel by the Cabin chain as well.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Across the main road from Nexus the rather large Skibbroen project is well underway.

The future Fisketorvet metro station will be located just next to the roundabout in the first picture but is just outside the picture.


http://www.balder.dk/skibbroen





Niiicolai said:


> Skibbroen today.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Some pictures from Ørestad Syd and the arena.




TheBikingViking said:


> A few shots from a nice walk in the sun today. First off, a nice distance shot of the arena and the various new towers from afar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

A 3 years timelapse of Amager Bakke.


158300441 

https://www.facebook.com/bjarke.ingels.group/


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Finally we have a render of the Maersk office buildings neighbours on Amerika Plads.


The Maersk building




And the neighbours called Amerika Have



















[/QUOTE]



And a update 



vester said:


> Some photos from today:


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Finally they have revealed the IKEA project at Dybbølsbro.

Next to the Tivoli hotel we have the Cabinn discount hotel, then a 37,000 sqm "city" IKEA and finally a 60 meter and 80 meter (I have also heard 77 meter) Cactus tower by BIG for youth housing.

http://www.kk.dk/sites/default/file...5290deb2c/Attachments/14746635-17397088-4.PDF













































































And the site today by local forum member Hafnia


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Over Byen architects has made this proposal for youth housings at the site of the future Nuuks Plads metro station on the M3 line.

The tower is 75 meters

The project has just been announced by the city council, next step is a public hearing.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

A new project in Ørestad Syd.


A project with a large ans small supermarket on the ground floor, Dino Legeland (indoor playground) and finally a Pelican Self storage.

And then there will be 120 apartments on the top floors (5 to 9)


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Some updates from Aarhusgade kvarteret in the Nordhavn area.




asahin said:


> *Small update from Nordhavn Bilbaogade & Trelleborggade 18-03-16
> (Central Park, KajPlads109 projects)*


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

And from another forum member.




Never give up said:


> My opdate from Nordhavn today, not in such close up detail as asahin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

The area behind the Fisketorvet shopping mallin the area between the southern docklands and Kalvebod Brygge.



Hafnia said:


> A glimpse of the Enghave Brygge construction in between the brick houses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

A huge update on Ørestad City and Ørestad Syd.




TheBikingViking said:


> So, I decided to grab my bike and document the current construction status in warzone Ørestad. So much stuff going on and lots of things right around the corner.
> 
> Let's start with Bella Quarter from my balcony, which gives a nice overview. It looks like they're working in sets of three; there's 3 rows already topped out, 3 rows getting their floors and then 3 rows with a concrete foundation. Alongside they're building the first apartment building.
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeeeees construction at Uptown has started.















Never give up said:


> More than that, *it has started*. :banana:


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

The Amager Bakke incinerator plant and ski slope.





Hafnia said:


> Finally my target the rising incerator with its new smoke stack that, as you know, eventually will end up sending smoke rings for saved co2.
> It is the largest construction I have ever covered here on Ssc.
> I'll just let the pictures flow..
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Most of the projects in the Århusgade kvarter in Nordhavn looks nearly done.



asahin said:


> *Update from Nordhavn 08-04-16* *ENJOY*
> 
> Sassnitzgade
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Amerika Have and the Maersk office building at Amerika Plads.



Hafnia said:


> Some blurred FB pictures of Amerika Plads.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

BLOX is finally starting to look like something.





Hafnia said:


> Todays update of BLOX, this picture from Knippels Bro.
> 
> OT, note the Nordea side and bicycles at left.
> Clearly that the Cirkelbroen has created more traffic on this stretch since its opening.
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Axel Towers and a bonus shot of the Tivolihjørnet project with hotel and food court etc.




Hafnia said:


> Time for an update of the Axel Towers.
> 
> Tower D (as I think it's called) now with cladding, and the highest (E) almost there.
> 
> ...


----------



## New Urbanism (Jul 8, 2015)

Sorry, but why such a ugly architecture...colours..?hno:


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

I´m guessing that you talk about the Axel Towers?

If yes I posted this a few pages back, maybe this will calm you down. :lol:



StonoDk said:


> Looks like they are tired of questions about the shiny metal...


----------



## Klabauter (Dec 11, 2015)

^^ at least a question of taste...i love it. The colours and the shape...reminds somehow of bees and honey


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

I think it works wonderful with Tivoli next door.

But it will of course gets darker after some time.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I absoluetly like the Axel towers before the patina. There are too few beautiful copper color buildings. There is a reason kids love new American pennies so much. It will look quite bland after the copper weathers to its usual pale color, and I hope it won't turn Staue of Liberty green!


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Posthusgrunden goes into preliminary hearing

Sketches and plans and sections from the pdf file.

http://www.kk.dk/sites/default/file...31e04f3d5/Attachments/14839900-18381775-1.PDF


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Fisketorvet (Copenhagen Mall) ix expanding in preperation for the Sydhavnsmetro where a station will open in 2023.


Preliminary hearing material for the new expanded Fisketorv incl. the new metro station.

The metro station will be located under the low building to the right with the blue/white pattern.

http://www.kk.dk/sites/default/file...31e04f3d5/Attachments/14935115-18385966-1.PDF


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

The LM project refuses to die.

They want to remove the iconic bridge from the project and build a bridge next to the buildings.

Apparently public access to an office tower is not a good idea. :lol:

http://www.kk.dk/sites/default/file...31e04f3d5/Attachments/14900678-17659156-5.PDF










...............and with the proposed bridge to be built, in order to have the high bridge as private connection between the two towers. Much more useful IMO.











And the design has changed as well, here is the old design.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

A nice overview of Arena Kvarteret in Ørestad Syd.


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Ferring Pharmaceuticals A/S Headquarters. 
Foster + Partners ( 2022 )
by Nigel Young_
_archdaily.com_
_






































































_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Nordhavn. Redmolen Spidsen
Cobe, Vilhelm Lauritzen Architects, Tredje Natur, Tore Banke, Rambøll, Pihl, LM Byg, M.J.Eriksson ( 2023 )_
_cobe.dk_
_







_

_feldhaus.de_


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful rotunda


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Henning Larsen unveils design for landmark new church in Copenhagen’s Ørestad district.








*




































Henning Larsen unveils design for new church in Copenhagen


Henning Larsen has designed a wood-shingled church in Copenhagen, which is the first church to be built in the city in over 30 years.




www.archpaper.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*CEBRA Wins Planning Competition for Hannemanns Allé in Copenhagen, Denmark.*

Danish design studio CEBRA won the planning competition to develop the business district at Hannemanns Allé, in Ørestad Syd, Copenhagen, Denmark. With a project emphasizing urban quality, urban life, and area identity, the 150,000 square meters plan will define the framework for future design and completion of the area between the Royal Arena and the Øresund motorway. Expected for completion in 2024, the project is commissioned by Copenhagen Municipality and By&Havn, an organization tasked with developing Ørestad and the city's port.




































https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...ion-for-hannemanns-alle-in-copenhagen-denmark

















CEBRA Wins Planning Competition for Hannemanns Allé in Copenhagen, Denmark


CEBRA won the planning competition to develop a 150,000 m² plant for the business district scheduled for 2024 in Hannemanns Allé, Copenhagen, Denmark




www.archdaily.com


----------

